# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Mua: bạc đạn(vòng bi) mini cỡ cúc áo

## hoahong102

em cần mua khoảng 5 chục cái vong bi mini loại tốt cụ nào có ới em với

----------

